# Our 2011 Yard Haunt & Tombstones



## prestonjjrtr (Oct 13, 2007)

So happy that everyone had such a fun and great Halloween this year. We had a great turnout this year and had a blast. We have a few links to pictures of our 2011 Yard Haunt. The trick or treaters really like the different funny tombstone sayings that we have every year. We try to place a prop that goes with the tombstone saying. Hope you enjoy the pictures ! :jol:










Halloween 2011 Tombstones ==> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2715130420105051713QQkpwo

Halloween 2011 Lenticular Tombstones ==> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2496295780105051713ockEpT

Halloween 2011 Daylight Yard Display ==> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2462382330105051713huvsrY

Halloween 2011 Night Yard Display ==> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2426872780105051713pLlIfr

Halloween 2011 Porch Display ==> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2002846980105051713ZYnLwS


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice mix of tombstones and full size creatures

I really like that evil looking winged thing on your porch display.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Wow! great stuff all over! You must have a HUGE storage space lol!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Oct 13, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice mix of tombstones and full size creatures
> 
> I really like that evil looking winged thing on your porch display.


Thanks RoxyBlue !! It is supposed to be an evil looking vampiress at the entrance to the Vampire's Lair. The trick or treaters really liked her and the huge hanging Dracula.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

You've got quite a full display there, great work!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks so much MrGrimm and Dixie !! It really does take up a lot of storage space so if we can only do one holiday, it must be Halloween.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

You must get a million "slow drive bys"...big fan of a yard that fills all the available space...good looking haunt!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Man, you must have been setting up FOREVER! Looks great though!


----------

